# Shetlands



## Chikadee (Mar 26, 2008)

There's a man just up the road from me who has one, just to keep his lawn down! He's lk a massive dog lol and follows u everywhere!!

My mother likes the idea of havin one to be honest, coz we have a large garden, I was just wonderin is it actually a good idea?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

I wouldnt! They will churn your lawn up especially in the winter and will poo everywhere, you'll poop scooping alot, not a great idea if you want a nice lawn. Also would need a pretty big garden! They are expensive lawn mowers too!



Chikadee said:


> There's a man just up the road from me who has one, just to keep his lawn down! He's lk a massive dog lol and follows u everywhere!!
> 
> My mother likes the idea of havin one to be honest, coz we have a large garden, I was just wonderin is it actually a good idea?


----------



## Chikadee (Mar 26, 2008)

Lol his lawn always looks so lovely haha

Yeaah the poop might be a problem  but ye we have a huge garden, we live in the country so its lk vergin on the size of being a small field. We have to have someone cut it on one of those massive things that you sit on too, which is a pain lol


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

What about a goat??


----------



## Chikadee (Mar 26, 2008)

Possibly, but arn't they mean?


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

You shouldn't really have just one, you will need 2 as they are herd animals and need company. I have 2 as well as 2 large horses, great fun but hard work!


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

Goats arent any good as grazers,they will not do the job as well!shetlands are a hardy breed and will be fine in a big grassed area,as long as you provide some shelter(a 3 sided shed)they will be fine .secure fencing will be required as they are well known escapologists!if the area is large enough it will only be gateways which get very muddy.he/she will require additional feeding in the winter,good quality hay will be enough,plus a multi vitamin supplement in the form of a lick are good.Feet will need to be trimmed at least every 8 weeks,and worming about 4 times a year.Care must be taken if there is a lot of rich grass as laminitas is a very nasty disease,this can be avoided by "strip grazing carefully"this is not a problem for all ponies though.And as far as poo goes,stick it on your garden,or bag it and sell it at the bottom of your drive!


----------



## wizard1st (Jun 2, 2008)

Shetlands need at least 1/4 of acre in winter you may need another area so would be better with at least 1/2 acre. that just for one..It is true it would be better if you had 2. You would also need very nice people next door as little ones are very good at getting out..


----------

